# Hi From Michigan



## bobber128 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello, from your northern neighbor. I'm a new beek in Bay City...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, there are plenty of sharing beekeepers on this forum.


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Welcome!!! There are many answers on this board.
Clint


----------



## bammbamm (Jun 12, 2010)

Great! Thanks all!!


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

If you ever find yourself at a Michigan Beekeepers Association meeting. Look out for a guy named Dennie I hear he's full of it.


----------



## bammbamm (Jun 12, 2010)

does he go by dbest?


----------



## bammbamm (Jun 12, 2010)

Cool! I grew up in Saginaw. Live near Ann Arbor now.


----------

